# How are cord wood prices near you right now?



## Poindexter (Apr 7, 2015)

I see a huge dip just this minute, wish I had some more room in the back yard.

Last year I was selling one cord of green rounds, delivered local, for $250 and sold every stick I could cut.

Right now on craigslist I can get a cord of green splits delivered for $275, or I can go pick up a cord of split and seasoned for $280.  Imma gonna call the seasoned people to see how dry it is.  The have it pictured stacked off the ground, covered on top and say it was split July 2014.


I am real curious to see how high cordwood prices go this fall with our new air quality ordinance on the books.  With #2 fuel oil hovering around $3.00/ gallon up here it is real hard to justify spending more than $350/ cord split seasoned and delivered.

Seems like a good time to fill the sheds to bursting before oil prices go back up.


----------



## gzecc (Apr 7, 2015)

I could imagine less people preparing wood when oil costs have dropped.


----------



## GibsonJ45 (Apr 7, 2015)

Right now I've seen cords from $100 to $175, but a lot of guys think a pick up truck load is a cord. Theyre often wrong. A pick up truck load can be had for 80. Got to be careful. A "dump truck load" is about a cord and a half and I'm seeing $250-275


----------



## Seanm (Apr 7, 2015)

Im seeing $200-$320 for a cord of "dry" Larch and $300 for "dry" spruce/pine. I also noticed an add on facebook for Dry pine/fir for $70 for a cord which was a steal of a deal. The wife said we arent paying for firewood! That was ok as I was to lazy and full of turkey to jump on it. Im fortunate that I dont have to buy firewood and have available dead trees within minutes of my house. I still watch the prices for fun though. I shake my head at what some people ask for wood around here.


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Apr 7, 2015)

Were just coming into winter here in Aus - they are currently selling dried seasoned wood from $400 - $600 a cord. We actually use the cubic metre as our reference point but this is also misinterpreted - probably not as much as the cord as its ~ 1/3 of the size.


----------



## Stinkpickle (Apr 7, 2015)

I've been picking up short bed loads (just a hair over 1/3 cord)  for $45.


----------



## Wildo (Apr 7, 2015)

$325 c/s/d green stacking +$40


----------



## wooddope (Apr 7, 2015)

Guy at work just bought 5 cord green delivered for 1200. Seller had quoted 275.00 per cord but gave him a discount to make the deal.But still.....OUCH!


----------



## weatherguy (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow, expensive in some areas, it's $160/cord another guy I know is $200 for a dump truck load, he says it's 1 1/3 cords. I bought a Tacoma bed full for $40 last week.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Apr 7, 2015)

$150/cord for Ash.


----------



## Kingdoc (Apr 7, 2015)

200$ a cord mixed hardwood here in Otsego county  NY. Problem is that's green and that's only whats available. I can't find any seasoned.... even "semi-seasoned" wood for sale at all.


----------



## Poindexter (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for the inputs, I surfed a few not local to me Craigslist pages too.  

I think locally the economy is so bad folks who have been laid off are picking up the saw to make some dough on the side, and competing with each other on price.  I am blessed that my own financial situation is good enough I don't have to try to compete in that market.  My delivered truckload of green logs worked out to $150/ cord once I had it all bucked and split and stacked over the winter.

I was thinking about bringing in another truckload of logs, 5-6 cords.  I have room to season two of them, but no way am I going to buck and split and deliver four cords for $500 profit.  Makes more sense to have the green split guy bring me two cords already split for $550, I have bought from him before and know I will  get what I pay for.  Got time to season all that too.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 7, 2015)

I say why buy in this free wood season, just after winter, tree services and landscapers that are working on many trees these days are dropping them where you can find them if you look hard enough...... So I say why buy?......
Keep your eyes open..... It works....


----------



## Jay106n (Apr 7, 2015)

Right now c/s/d $150-$200 in springtime. In winter it was $200-300+.  Rounds are about $100 per. I'd rather just take the rounds and do the splitting myself.


----------



## weatherguy (Apr 9, 2015)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> I say why buy in this free wood season, just after winter, tree services and landscapers that are working on many trees these days are dropping them where you can find them if you look hard enough...... So I say why buy?......
> Keep your eyes open..... It works....


You make a good point, if you live in the northeast it was a bad winter and many trees came down, also the electric company just started trimming trees away from the line, that's all free of you can transport it, I got a cord of ash last week 1 mile from my house.


----------



## jigger47 (Apr 9, 2015)

$1250 delivered for 10 cords of 8 foot rounds of birch. $125 a cord. On the North shore of Lake Superior (Ontario side).


----------



## English BoB (Apr 9, 2015)

$320 a cord, all seasoned hardwood, in the local rag


----------



## jdogg (Apr 10, 2015)

$105 a cord 8' logs


----------



## Apprentice_GM (Apr 12, 2015)

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> Were just coming into winter here in Aus - they are currently selling dried seasoned wood from $400 - $600 a cord. We actually use the cubic metre as our reference point but this is also misinterpreted - probably not as much as the cord as its ~ 1/3 of the size.


+1 (Central Coast NSW, Down Under)
Mind you, it's not really seasoned imho . . . a workmate paid $450 for 2 cubic metres (yes, that's half a cord!) of properly seasoned ironbark, and that was 15% on my moisture meter and the 2 splits he gave me for testing burned awesomely, just love ironbark burning but will keep doing bluegum / turpentine / paperbark because that's what I have and the wood is free . . .


----------



## AK13 (Apr 13, 2015)

jigger47 said:


> $1250 delivered for 10 cords of 8 foot rounds of birch. $125 a cord. On the North shore of Lake Superior (Ontario side).



What kind of birch? Makes a huge difference. Black Birch is great firewood. White, not so much. Yellow (actually I don't know about yellow...don't see much of that around).


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 14, 2015)

AK13 said:


> What kind of birch? Makes a huge difference. Black Birch is great firewood. White, not so much. Yellow (actually I don't know about yellow...don't see much of that around).



Yellow is pretty good actually . . . 

I also like white . . . not a primo wood . . . but my wife loves it for reloads when the coals are low since she says it comes with its own tinder.


----------



## Seanm (Apr 15, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> I also like white


its funny how what is gold in one area is meh in others. Its sparse around here but the best btu wood that is native to our forests.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 15, 2015)

$250 and up green.

Cut-to-any-length-you-want "seasoned" is $300 and up.

Pine for $150 and up.

A couple guys (trying to) sell pallets.
Mut be rough when you can find plenty in the free section of c-list.


----------



## jigger47 (Apr 20, 2015)

AK13 said:


> What kind of birch? Makes a huge difference. Black Birch is great firewood. White, not so much. Yellow (actually I don't know about yellow...don't see much of that around).



White or paper birch. It's the hardest wood in northern Ontario. It's what most people burn.


----------



## AK13 (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't get me wrong about white birch. I like burning it. But I just wouldn't want to pay big bucks for it. I cut a couple last winter that were dead and going to rot. Lots of bark fell off and I've been starting fires with it all winter. It definitely comes with its own tinder. Goes up fast! And smells good when it burns. But for firewood I prefer the black birch for sure. Love the minty smell of that wood and it dries well and throws good heat.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Apr 24, 2015)

1000 for 8-9 cord unbucked, delivered in West Michigan.  

Cut and split is usually 150-175 a cord around here for hardwoods.  Some get 200.


----------

